# Neve em Montalegre - 13 de Janeiro de 2008



## Gerofil (13 Jan 2008 às 21:28)

*Montalegre, 13 de Janeiro de 2008*

[SAPO]8HOvtOQekzFw2otElasC[/SAPO]​


----------



## karkov (14 Jan 2008 às 00:41)




----------



## Zoelae (14 Jan 2008 às 01:02)

Já há uns tempos que não vejo nevar com tanta intensidade! Devia ter ficado tudo branco em menos de meia hora.


----------



## AnDré (14 Jan 2008 às 01:09)

Dá vontade de saltar para dentro das fotografias...


----------



## iceworld (14 Jan 2008 às 01:13)

Que saudades!! 
Espero ainda este Inverno ver alguma!!


----------



## Fil (14 Jan 2008 às 18:37)

Um autêntico nevão, pena não ter durado muito pois lembro-me á tarde de ver que a temperatura lá era de 3,5ºC. Montalegre fica muito bem com neve. Belíssimas fotos


----------



## Brigantia (14 Jan 2008 às 21:21)

Acho que vamos ter de fazer uma petição para o pessoal de Motalegre se inscrever no MeteoPT.


----------



## Minho (14 Jan 2008 às 21:51)

Sensacionais karkov 
Naquela primeira foto do castelo consegue-se ver o calibre dos flocos de neve  Parecem autênticos bocados de algodão a cair do céu

Já deu para perceber que és um caçador de nevões


----------



## Dan (14 Jan 2008 às 21:58)

Muito bonito


----------



## Gilmet (14 Jan 2008 às 22:26)

Estupendo!
Simplesmente brutal


----------



## vitamos (15 Jan 2008 às 09:47)

Qualquer dia vou viver para Montalegre!!


----------



## MSantos (15 Jan 2008 às 12:49)

Fotos espectaculares
Só fui a Montalegre uma vez e já foi à uns bons anos, mas fui no verão...


----------



## jpmartins (18 Jan 2008 às 17:01)

Bonitas Fotos.
Bom trabalho


----------

